# $3.09 For Unleaded - $3.70 For Diesel



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have no idea why -- and i am not going to curse it by thinking outloud (so I'm typing quietly) -- but fuel prices in San Antonio has steadily been falling for the last two weeks and this afternoon has dropped to $3.09 at Shell, Chevron, and Valero stations on Bandera Rd (Route 16) and diesel is down to 3.70 at the Chevron ...

This certainly is one decrease i can live with...


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, out here in the west regular unleaded is $3.49/gallon!, but glad it is steadily going down.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I paid 3.59 in Utah the other day for diesel..

I'm liking that!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Diesel is $3.85 by my house.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I just checked the prices online for Flying J since they are among the lowest. Most places diesel is between 3.70 and 3.90 but for some reason the stations in Washington State are all between 4.10 and 4.15. Any idea why WA is so much higher than the neighboring states like Oregon and Idaho?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> I just checked the prices online for Flying J since they are among the lowest. Most places diesel is between 3.70 and 3.90 but for some reason the stations in Washington State are all between 4.10 and 4.15. Any idea why WA is so much higher than the neighboring states like Oregon and Idaho?


Ummmm....perhaps to offset the fact they don't have an Income Tax?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

$3.31 per gallon here in central Illinois.

Mike


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is SW Oklahoma, Unleaded is at 2.99 gal and diesel is at 3.74

I would love to see diesel drop like the unleaded has. They claim that it is cheaper to produce diesel, but you could never tell it.

Steve


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Steve McNeil said:


> Here is SW Oklahoma, Unleaded is at 2.99 gal and diesel is at 3.74
> 
> I would love to see diesel drop like the unleaded has. They claim that it is cheaper to produce diesel, but you could never tell it.
> 
> Steve


I remember the days when diesel was cheaper than unleaded. I enjoyed that for awhile while it lasted. Paid $3.93 on the last fill-up for diesel here in CA.

Meredith


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

We made it down to 3.05 for unleaded at some of the Corpus Christi area stations. I dont know what diesel is down to since I don't pay attention since I have three gassers.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I was just in Idaho and saw a low price of 3.24 for regular unleaded. The reason it is so much less that Washington is our #%&# gas taxes. Just my 2 cents worth!!!!

Actually I was surprised that Ellensburg, Wa was pretty reasonable for us at 3.49 per gallon. That's a bargain to us Seattleites.

Kelly


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$3.27 Regular
$4.09 Oil - i think they are really fighting having to lower it past $4.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

On Monday my DH paid $3.89 for diesel at Flying J. On Wednesday I paid $3.69 for regular unleaded. I guess this is why we stay close to home. I can only dream of gasoline being $3.09!

Sad thing is when my oldest son started driving four years ago we were paying $1.50 per gallon! I told my younger kids they will never get to experience that


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> On Monday my DH paid $3.89 for diesel at Flying J. On Wednesday I paid $3.69 for regular unleaded. I guess this is why we stay close to home. I can only dream of gasoline being $3.09!
> 
> Sad thing is when my oldest son started driving four years ago we were paying $1.50 per gallon! I told my younger kids they will never get to experience that


I hear ya Jennifer. I paid $3.57 at Hess in Sebastian on Thursday and they are usually the cheapest in town. I burn over $100 per week in fuel. I sure wish I could haul my tools with a moped...









On a side note...how's your son? Lee will get his cast off next week. He's really looking forward to that!

Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

3LEES said:


> On Monday my DH paid $3.89 for diesel at Flying J. On Wednesday I paid $3.69 for regular unleaded. I guess this is why we stay close to home. I can only dream of gasoline being $3.09!
> 
> Sad thing is when my oldest son started driving four years ago we were paying $1.50 per gallon! I told my younger kids they will never get to experience that


I hear ya Jennifer. I paid $3.57 at Hess in Sebastian on Thursday and they are usually the cheapest in town. I burn over $100 per week in fuel. I sure wish I could haul my tools with a moped...









On a side note...how's your son? Lee will get his cast off next week. He's really looking forward to that!

Dan
[/quote]

Sorry guys for the hijack - My son is doing okay but he broke his cast! Actually it was right where they ended the fiberglass wrap and it broke on a seam where they wrapped it. Poor craftsmanship and they had the nerve to say that since our insurance with BC/BS ended (and became United Healthcare) that I would have to pay for a new cast! I said no thanks I will just duck tape it. Afterall my DS got a duck tape merit badge this summer at BS Camp. Duck tape can fix anything







He only has 2 more weeks so I guess I gotta find a new doctor by then to make sure it healed right. Or I can just cut the thing off, that is the way the HMO's would like it to be. Thanks for asking though.

When Lee gets his off let me know how the skin was under that waterproof cast since that was the objection the doctor had to using the waterproof casts.

On the GAS topic - On the same day I drove from Vero Beach to Orlando where the gas is usually 10 cents a gallon less and it was the same price and more at some stations. I guess Florida is much further away from the oil refineries in Texas to cost so much more.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

A few stations here in Martin County ( Stuart, Fla) are at 3.51 a gallon for unleaded. I didnt check the diesel prices though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve McNeil said:


> They claim that it is cheaper to produce diesel, but you could never tell it.


Back on topic...

I think in the past diesel was substantially cheaper to produce. I have been led to believe (heavy on the led to believe) that the opposite is true with the new Ultra Low Sulfur fuel. I don't know if that is because a higher grade (sweeter?) and more expensive crude is required, the refining process is much more expensive or the added cost at the pump is offsetting the costs of refinery modifications the ULSD required. Or, maybe it's all B.S.! Anyway, the price is trending down, and I am happy to be finding fuel at bargin prices under $4.00/gallon. What a steal!
















I do find it interesting though, that after Ike swept through and hit the biggest refining region in the world head on, that prices are actually dropping. Everybody said that it was going to go up. Hmm...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NJ because of lower taxes on fuel than most states usually is one of the lowest states regarding price. Not so right now, diesel finally dropped to 3.95 in N NJ but it is .25 cheaper in S NJ. Kinda makes me wonder if something is up in N NJ. Everyone stick together for extra profit?? Lets face it, we re all just happy it went below 4 dollars a gallon, right.

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

hey john,

in bergen on 303 in northvale there is a shell station that has been 3.85 for diesel for the last 3 weeks. they just got filled friday so they may have gone down.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Just went to town to get some beverage to relax and watch the ball games this evening (baseball and football).

*2.88 unleaded*.

I will get the diesel price for you later. Time for you to come and camp in South Texas and enjoy the Sun and Cheap fuel.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just paid $3.42 for unleaded and thought that was a deal









Diesel is still around $3.80...


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> They claim that it is cheaper to produce diesel, but you could never tell it.


Back on topic...

I think in the past diesel was substantially cheaper to produce. I have been led to believe (heavy on the led to believe) that the opposite is true with the new Ultra Low Sulfur fuel. I don't know if that is because a higher grade (sweeter?) and more expensive crude is required, the refining process is much more expensive or the added cost at the pump is offsetting the costs of refinery modifications the ULSD required. Or, maybe it's all B.S.! Anyway, the price is trending down, and I am happy to be finding fuel at bargin prices under $4.00/gallon. What a steal!
















I do find it interesting though, that after Ike swept through and hit the biggest refining region in the world head on, that prices are actually dropping. Everybody said that it was going to go up. Hmm...

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Fuel prices are going down because of the economy. Demand is going down as people are trying tp conserve and are finding alternate modes of transportation etc because they just can't afford it. As well as the number of people commuting is less given the unemplyment rates right now. After the market crashed last week the price per barrel dropped even more over concerns of the economy. It's my understanding that most refinieries were able to get back up quickly, the only area that really suffered was Atlanta and the Carolina's I believe. They had a huge shortgae out there as their pipeline was shut down.

Meredith


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

$3.65 for unleaded in southwest, Ga.---Mike


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Were at $3.07 for unleaded and around $3.69 for diesel. I think we are going to see a lot more posts with unleaded under the $3.00 mark, 
with the price of crude continuing to drop.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

$3.19 for UNLEADED here in NW Ohio


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$3.25 Regular
$3.99 Diesel - Yippie !!! Finally below $4.
BP in Auburn Hills


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...it is now $3.65 about 10 miles from my house.....just....a....little....closer please.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick just came home and said diesel is $3.99


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

3.19 Gas, 3.79 Diesel, here halfway between Philadelphia and Allentown Pennsylvania


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

$3.65 for diesel near my house in So Cal.

I think I can afford to go camping again!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Of coarse.....now Diesel is $3.79. the day after i filled up with excitement about it being at $3.99.


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Regular unleaded around my house in Birmingham is still $3.79. They are still blaming it on the hurricane.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BenandTina said:


> Regular unleaded around my house in Birmingham is still $3.79. They are still blaming it on the hurricane.


Yikes....sorry to hear that. Hold on...the lower prices will get there soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...$3.48 for Diesel today 10 miles from my house.

$3.77 only 2 miles from my house.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

What comes down, must go up. Any excuse will do. After the economy recovers in a year or two, fuel consumption will rise again, and so with it, the price of gas. For those who can afford it, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow look at where we are. All of us thinking $3 gas is a deal. Perfect


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just came down to $3.49 for Diesel at the station 2 miles from my house. Yea.









Now, I only have to cash out my 401k to fill up.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

$2.95 for gas; $3.59 diesel here this morning.

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just got back from Tucson, where unleaded was $3.25/gallon. In Peoria, it is now $2.95.

I'm sure it is only temporary, at least until the market gtets back to business as usual.

Mike


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We're up in Jamestown Tn. and gas at the local Wally-world was $2.87 yesterday. Its still dropping. Someone at the CG said crude is below $80/barrel. WOW!
















Now this is a trend I can live with. More MORE!!

Dave


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Unleaded 2.64 in Georgetown, SC .


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

OK now the average prices in Alaska as of today... $3.83 gas/ $4.47 diesel in Anchorage, 15 min north in Eagle River $3.84 gas/ $4.37 diesel and where I live 45 min north of Anchorage $3.88 gas/ $4.40 Palmer. Now keep in mind that 95% of the gas used in Alaska is refined in Alaska. Does that reflect the price at the pump...NO Way!







We just got below $4.00 last week.







But I see fair weather ahead...must stay positive.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Unleaded @ $2.489 in Marble Falls today. $3.279 for diesel. Makes you want to pour out that old expensive fuel and fill upwith cheap stuff doesn't it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Just got back from a long weekend in the OB at Canyon Lake TX. It was great to see that unleaded was down to $2.359. It didn't hurt so bad when I had to fill up the TV after bucking a 25-30 mph head wind.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

I was in Dubuque Iowa on Saturday and saw $2.85 Unleaded and $3.59 for diesel. Unfortunately I'm back by Chicago and prices aren't that nice here.
I was able to fill up the Excursion with about 3/4 of a tank for LESS THAN $100!!!! (Diesel)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

2.79 a gallon in Maryland for gas. Sweet.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Free gas in SC!!! Did I mention I just bought a new siphon tube. My neighbor just keeps going to the gas satation and complains so much about the terrible mileage he is getting.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jitch388 said:


> Free gas in SC!!! Did I mention I just bought a new siphon tube. My neighbor just keeps going to the gas satation and complains so much about the terrible mileage he is getting.


LOL....


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I guess I can only dream of gas below $3.00 a gallon. Those that are getting it for $2.34 are just rubbing it in that our state must have really high gas taxes since we haven't seen those price in the last couple years. Still at $3.29 here and $3.77 for diesel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Getting better.....

Diesel is now $3.27. So close to under the $3 mark.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Marathon station down the street from me...
Reg......$2.85








Diesel..............$4.26









Go figure

Dan


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$2.59 regular
$3.39 diesel

I drove the F350 to work today just to fill it up. i wanted to keep holding out but you see where that got me with the stock market.....







Next diesel fill up will be below $3.00...... i hope!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Coming home yesterday from the TEXAS OUTBACKERS RALLY in Fredericksburg, the station around the corner from the house was $2.54 for unleaded and $3.27 for diesel.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Taylor Texas

10/20/08

Unleaded $2.18

Diesel $2.69!!!!!!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> $2.59 regular
> $3.39 diesel
> 
> I drove the F350 to work today just to fill it up. i wanted to keep holding out but you see where that got me with the stock market.....
> ...


3.18 on the way to work today







. I think I'll fill up on the way home even though I have 1/2 a tank still...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> $2.59 regular
> $3.39 diesel
> 
> I drove the F350 to work today just to fill it up. i wanted to keep holding out but you see where that got me with the stock market.....
> ...


3.18 on the way to work today







. I think I'll fill up on the way home even though I have 1/2 a tank still...
[/quote]
And to think I passed a station that was still $3.89.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey, pass on some of the savings up north.

Gas is still over a buck a liter














. The news is stating it should drop below $1 but I haven't seen in my area.

Still hoping.

Thor


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

2.07 for unleaded in Portland Texas. The Snow Birds have got to love that along with the rest of us.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

$3.49 regular unleaded On Oct 4th

$3.16 on Oct 20th


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> 2.07 for unleaded in Portland Texas. The Snow Birds have got to love that along with the rest of us.


1.99 at the Walmart in Portland TX if you use their prepaid card.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

just paid 3.49 for diesel in NJ 2.95 for regular.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Today in Lenexa, KS - Reg, $2.429, diesel $3.029

Sluggo


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Filled up today for $1.94 unleaded. At the Portland TX Walmart. If you used a prepaid card it would have been $1.91. If fuel continues to drop I might be able to get that new TV i have been eyeballing.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I just topped off the Burb with 34 gal at $3.40/gal with my .10 off Fred Meyer card. Prices are coming down, but still are .80/gal higher than the national average. I guess that is the price of living the dream up here in Alaska, The Last Frontier.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> I just topped off the Burb with 34 gal at $3.40/gal with my .10 off Fred Meyer card. Prices are coming down, but still are .80/gal higher than the national average. I guess that is the price of living the dream up here in Alaska, The Last Frontier.


$3.09 for diesel yesterday! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A couple of days ago I paid $3.13 for diesel (Kern County) and today I noticed Costco had regular gas for $2.75 (LA County).


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Today in Edmond, OK - diesel, $2.979, reg, $1.999.

Sluggo


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Regular unleaded just hit under $3.00/gallon at $2.93/gal.

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$2.39 unleaded
$2.99 diesel


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Best I've seen $2.08 for regular $3.49 diesel

$1.40 difference for diesel? why is that?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

At the WalMart in Marble Falls Texaws
$1.989 for unleaded
$2.999 for diesel

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> At the WalMart in Marble Falls Texaws
> $1.989 for unleaded
> $2.999 for diesel
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Under $2.00 for unleaded!!









It's almost as if you have your own oil down there!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> At the WalMart in Marble Falls Texaws
> $1.989 for unleaded
> $2.999 for diesel
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Under $2.00 for unleaded!!









It's almost as if you have your own oil down there!








[/quote]

Yeah, we've got so much wind power being generated that oil is just excess.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

$1.89 this morning when I went to work in Portland TX.







Diesel is still in the mid $3 range.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Gas is 2.19 at Sam's Club and 2.99 for Diesel (dropped from 3,29 at noon to 2.99 by 3pm)

Williamsburg, VA


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Paul said:


> $1.89 this morning when I went to work in Portland TX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, diesel is $2.959 in Rockport. Gaso is $1.999

"$1.40 difference for diesel? why is that?"

Because you and I drive diesels!









Sluggo


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$2.23 gas
$2.89 oil


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gas hit $1.99 here in Abilene. Diesel still at $3.29+.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> $2.23 gas
> $2.89 oil


By my house...diesel is $3.29. Best in the "area" is $3.05.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

I paid 2.47 here in Stuart, Fla. tonight. Im leaving to go to Chantilly Va. tomorrow evening. Anyone know what the gas prices run about thru the Carolinas? I hear the leaves are at peak this weekend. Cant wait to see them!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Gas is $1.97 at a number of stations. Diesel is $3.39! What's up with diesel prices???


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> $2.23 gas
> $2.89 oil


Same station on the way home was:
$2.17
$2.89
This is sctually getting fun watching it go down each day. One day diesel was $3.19 at 7am, 3.17 at lunch and $3.15 at 4pm.....all at the same station Crazy !


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Gas is $1.97 at a number of stations. Diesel is $3.39! What's up with diesel prices???


Winter Blend Diesel? at least thats what im told, higher in the winter..... who knows.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Topped up for $2.87 today!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Topped up for $2.87 today!


That's a great price! I have not seen anything close to that yet.........


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

$2.23 / gal gas (NW Ohio)


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

$1.91 (SW Ohio).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> $1.91 (SW Ohio).


For gas...not diesel....right?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> Gas is $1.97 at a number of stations. Diesel is $3.39! What's up with diesel prices???


I did a little analysis on the government's EIA (Energy Information Administration) website data. The US average retail price for all grades of diesel last week was $3.67/gal, with world oil prices in the mid $60/bbl range. The last time that the world price for a barrel of oil was in the mid $60 range was Aug/Sept 2007. The retail US diesel price average for that period was $2.91/gal.

So indeed, what's up with diesel prices???? This is exactly what gets my goat about prices. I would expect a better correlation with past experience, even more so since demand is down in the current economic cycle.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Gas is $1.97 at a number of stations. Diesel is $3.39! What's up with diesel prices???


I did a little analysis on the government's EIA (Energy Information Administration) website data. The US average retail price for all grades of diesel last week was $3.67/gal, with world oil prices in the mid $60/bbl range. The last time that the world price for a barrel of oil was in the mid $60 range was Aug/Sept 2007. The retail US diesel price average for that period was $2.91/gal.

So indeed, what's up with diesel prices???? This is exactly what gets my goat about prices. I would expect a better correlation with past experience, even more so since demand is down in the current economic cycle.
[/quote]
I saw $2.89 today for diesel. so, at least in our area, the above logic seems to work out.....


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Im in Chantllly Virginia right now and yesterday I paid 1.99 for regular gas somewhere between Richmond and Fredericksburg. Wish Florida prices were that good!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FINALLY...............

Under $3 at the station 2 miles from my house.

Only $2.99.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We are at 2.21 today.........


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

$1.73 for regular unleaded today.









Compared to $4.00 just 6 weeks ago. (after the remains of Hurricane Ike blew through here).

Unfortunately, I think the economy has a lot to do with the rapid drop. Not necessarily a good thing, according to some "experts."


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$1.97 gas
$2.82 diesel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> We are at 2.21 today.........


For Diesel????


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I filled up today for $2.85 for diesel in CA.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Up here in Alaska we are still paying an arm and a leg. Not to say that it isn't droping , just not as fast as the rest of the country







. Anchorage prices are average of $4.00/diesel and $3.10/gas. Palmer (45 min North) is $4.14/diesel and $3.15/gas.







That new administration just might stick it to the RV'ers this next season.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Lancaster, PA average prices for regular gas range from $2.17 - 2.25 & Diesel prices range from $3.09 - 3.55. The prices (all) have been on a steady drop for several weeks now here in Lancaster, county.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Abilene,TX today.....$1.86 gas, 2.89 for diesel.

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

$1.95 for regular gas, here in Peoria this morning.

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Got Diesel for $2.79 today my first tank full in the new truck. This is a good price for California.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Hope it lasts. On our last trip, 3 weeks in Northern California, we averaged $5.00 per. We got back the 7th of October. A week later we filled up for $3.95. Today I can buy diesel almost anywhere for under $3.00.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

$1.89/gal in St. Louis today. And to think I was paying $4.00/gal on our big trip this summer!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

on Sunday when I came through Post Falls Idaho diesel at the Flying J was 2.99 regular was 1.93


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$1.89 gas
$2.82 diesel


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

So when do we expect the prices to go back up? This is great, but, can't last forever!!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Still paying over $4.00/gal diesel and $ 3.00/gal gas up here in Alaska.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I filled up last night at 2.09.............dropped over night...........1.98 at the same station this morning


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet...diesel just fell another .10c.

Now $2.89


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Regular Unleaded dropped to $1.91/gallon this morning, here in central Illinois.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Regular Unleaded dropped to $1.91/gallon this morning, here in central Illinois.
> 
> Mike


Wow...I never thought I'd see gas under $2 again.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

On our way back from vacation we stopped in PA and filled up at flying J for $2.84 diesel. It is still $3.33 in Syracuse for diesel. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> On our way back from vacation we stopped in PA and filled up at flying J for $2.84 diesel. It is still $3.33 in Syracuse for diesel. James


Filled up yesterday for 2.77/gal

Of course now with the cold temperatures my FE has dropped by nearly 1 mpg.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Regular Unleaded dropped to $1.91/gallon this morning, here in central Illinois.
> 
> Mike


Wow...I never thought I'd see gas under $2 again.
[/quote]

I read in our daily newspaper this morning that the forecast says gas should average about $2.37/gallon at its peak, next year. (But there's no accounting for the financial crisis or the oil futures traders!)

Because of the high fuel prices this past summer, we did not use the Outback for a two week vacation. Instead, we opted for three airline tickets to Finland and back. The air-fare was about what I estimated our fuel costs to be if we towed the Outback to Grand Canyon and back, hitting a few other spots along the way. So a trip to Scandanavia cost about the same and was a real treat, compared to our usual vacations - pulling a camping trailer. Our 13 year old DD REALLY liked Europe and Finland, and she got an experience that she will never forget. (But now she thinks we should do that every year! Ha!)

If the fuel prices stay low, we may yet make the trip to the Grand Canyon next year.

We'll see.

Mike


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok I have to join this gas topic.................we have not used the OB this summer because of prices at the pump. We did take her out last Fall and Spring.....but not far................now we Hope that prices will stay low so we can go out with the Ob and the Kayaks at the same time.

DH retired July 1997 at the time gas was $1.65 per gallon,at that time we had a Chalet(A-Liner type camper) DH and his brothers took that camper and took a 6 week trip to Alaska. We saved hard and heavy to buy the OB so that we could take the same trip. I Hope gas stays low so we can do that this summer(when I retire).

Oh, BTW today gas was $1.63 I just hope it stays that way so we can take some long trips this next year.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Here in the rust belt gas dipped to 1.46 today.

I remember on 9-11-2001 the price of gas was 1.65.

I remeber that because some stations around the country jumped their price to 4.00 and 5.00 after the terrorist attack but I remember my local place held at 1.65.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

So why is the gas dropping - another economy issue? I notice that truck prices are creeping up? That didn't take long...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1.59 gas
2.69 diesel

not complaining


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

I paid 1.72 in va yesterday. I didn't read the other threds but if it keeps up the way it's going we maybe heading to a deflation and that isn't good.



Ghosty said:


> I have no idea why -- and i am not going to curse it by thinking outloud (so I'm typing quietly) -- but fuel prices in San Antonio has steadily been falling for the last two weeks and this afternoon has dropped to $3.09 at Shell, Chevron, and Valero stations on Bandera Rd (Route 16) and diesel is down to 3.70 at the Chevron ...
> 
> This certainly is one decrease i can live with...


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Portland Texas $1.63 for reg UL.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

1.91 here in south eastern pa


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

1.95 in Lancaster County, PA


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

1.92 in southern MD. Across the bridge in Va. its down to 1.78.....amazing.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

saws it for $1.67.9 in Des Moines, IA this week. Diesel was $$2.54. Around this area gas is still $1.87.9.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

1.47 reg unleaded

Oklahoma City!!


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Gas under 2.00 a gallon now that is a little spooky. Never thought I would see that again.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

slingshot said:


> Gas under 2.00 a gallon now that is a little spooky. Never thought I would see that again.


....and it will probably get lower - enjoy it while it lasts!!!


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Rick
DW is enjoying that cheap stuff or she thinks it is when I pay her way. DW is out burning some as we speak.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am now filling 50 gallon drums and storing them under the house....this cant be real and it cant last long...Viva la revolution.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Just filled the magic bus.... 1.54 per gallon. For the first time in a long time, I didnt have to swipe the CC twice! Oh yeah, on a larger note...Diesel, 1.75 ! (Citgo, Sagamore beach, Cape Cod)


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

How things change. It wasn't much more than two months ago when they were talking $200 a barrel. I wonder how long it will last.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> How things change. It wasn't much more than two months ago when they were talking $200 a barrel. I wonder how long it will last.


Here is Stuart Florida ( about 30 mins north of West Palm Beach) we are at 1.89 a gallon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Diesel now at $2.49 at my local station....and $2.39 at a station about 12 miles away.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> How things change. It wasn't much more than two months ago when they were talking $200 a barrel. I wonder how long it will last.


I was reading today that some economists are predicting that crude will go to $20-25/barrel before this is over. That's half what it is now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> How things change. It wasn't much more than two months ago when they were talking $200 a barrel. I wonder how long it will last.


I was reading today that some economists are predicting that crude will go to $20-25/barrel before this is over. That's half what it is now!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Seeing how only half of the country will have a job about then...that seems about right.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Found this website - www.mygallonofgas.com - you can get either gas or diesel.

The cheapest closest to us - is in MD - 1.72 for regular & 2.57 for diesel.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

$2.35 diesel in Abilene


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Found this website - www.mygallonofgas.com - you can get either gas or diesel.
> 
> The cheapest closest to us - is in MD - 1.72 for regular & 2.57 for diesel.


About the same here. $1.66 for regular unleaded, $2.55 for diesel.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Found this website - www.mygallonofgas.com - you can get either gas or diesel.
> 
> The cheapest closest to us - is in MD - 1.72 for regular & 2.57 for diesel.


Try this site, seems to be a bit easier to use and visually is looks better to me.
http://gasbuddy.com/


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> How things change. It wasn't much more than two months ago when they were talking $200 a barrel. I wonder how long it will last.


I was reading today that some economists are predicting that crude will go to $20-25/barrel before this is over.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Probably the same economists that stated last June that $4.00/gal gasoline was here to stay.

Not that I'm complaining. Our family weekly gas bill was $185.00/week in June. We now are down to $85.00.

That extra $400.00+ a month sure comes in handy!

Dan


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok Guys ...I just had to say this ...just came home from birthday dinner for DD, as we passed the local Wal mart ags station( oh wait ,it doesn't belong to WM,it is just on their lot







) Murffy's USA the regular unleaded was $ 1.38 per gallon.

Probly a good thing as a lot of our local chemal plant people just got laid off and will be looking for work here in a few days.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

luckylynn said:


> Ok Guys ...I just had to say this ...just came home from birthday dinner for DD, as we passed the local Wal mart ags station( oh wait ,it doesn't belong to WM,it is just on their lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gas price -- Good









Job Market -- Bad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Gas price -- Good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sortof sounds like supply and demand.....









By the way, topped up the Diesel yesterday for $2.26


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like cheap gas like the next guy does...however alot of people/countries depend on a the price of oil being well north $60. I wonder how this will effect them if gas stays too low for too long???? I know alot of people moved from Ontario out west because the mfg sector is shrinking at an alarming rate. Jobs were plentiful out west in the energy sector.

Hopefully this rollercoaster ride will be over soon and things start to steady out. The ecomony needs things nice and steady.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Gas price -- Good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sortof sounds like supply and demand.....









By the way, topped up the Diesel yesterday for $2.26
[/quote]

WOW....$2.26 is really nice.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thor said:


> I like cheap gas like the next guy does...however alot of people/countries depend on a the price of oil being well north $60. I wonder how this will effect them if gas stays too low for too long???? I know alot of people moved from Ontario out west because the mfg sector is shrinking at an alarming rate. Jobs were plentiful out west in the energy sector.
> 
> Hopefully this rollercoaster ride will be over soon and things start to steady out. The ecomony needs things nice and steady.
> 
> Thor


Good point, Thor, just how do these falling prices effect our economy? I like it too, but, sooner or later its got to end.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Filled up with regular unleaded yesterday for $1.49/gallon.

How L-O-W will it go?

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Filled up with regular unleaded yesterday for $1.49/gallon.
> 
> How L-O-W will it go?
> 
> Mike


Can we crack into the .99c level???


----------

